# GPU-Z not showing GPU Load % on 9800GT



## NanaFreak (Feb 3, 2010)

I was testing out the beta of Battle Field Bad Company 2 to see how much GPU load is actually going on as it has been reported that it is barely any...

so I opened up GPU-Z and saw that it was at 0%... which I thought was very odd because the memory had gone up ~200MB. So to test it out some more I tried some other games like Modern Warfare 2 and Counter Strike: Source, both made it be at 0% still.

I am running a Asus 9800GT Ultimate (the one based on a 8800GTS, not 8800GT), Windows 7 x64 (Build 7600), E7300 CPU...

If you need any more information, please just ask!

Question: Should I submit a Validation so that you guys can have all the information you need?

Thanks,
NanaFreak


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 3, 2010)

Try using the 196.34 BETA Forceware?


----------



## NanaFreak (Feb 3, 2010)

actually I am using the BETA drivers... Should I try rolling back to the stable drivers to test this out?


----------



## NanaFreak (Feb 5, 2010)

ok, I tried rolling back the drivers... and no help... still 0% GPU load...


----------



## gaximodo (Feb 5, 2010)

try evga precision tool


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2010)

have you ticked the 'continue refreshing' box so that you're actually getting readings?







^ that one at the bottom


----------



## NanaFreak (Feb 5, 2010)

@gaximodo - thanks, i will check out evga precision tool now...

@Mussels - yes that option is on, all the other information is being filled (actually its GPU Load, Memory Controller Load, Video Engine Load... so all 'Loads' are not working)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2010)

alright, it was worth checking.

It may well just be incompatible with the driver you're using - i did hear about a recent WHQL driver breaking all these OC'ing/information tools.


----------



## NanaFreak (Feb 5, 2010)

ok, I just tried the evga precision tool, with no success... during the Counter Strike: Source stress test, no GPU usage was recorded


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2010)

try another video card driver. either older WHQL, or newer beta.


----------



## NanaFreak (Feb 5, 2010)

ok im going to try out the 195.62 WHQL drivers... and if that doesnt work, 191.07 WHQL...


----------



## NanaFreak (Feb 5, 2010)

(Sorry for double posting...)

Just tried the 195.62 WHQL drivers, with no success with GPU-Z, somehow i dont think that 191.07 will work...

i might try the latest Asus drivers that i can find for the card though...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2010)

hmm. Perhaps your card lacks whatever sensor its being read from?


----------



## NanaFreak (Feb 5, 2010)

That could be it... might as well give up trying... too much downloading for my Australian internet (only 20GB onpeak downloads!!) ]=


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2010)

NanaFreak said:


> That could be it... might as well give up trying... too much downloading for my Australian internet (only 20GB onpeak downloads!!) ]=



meh, i get 20GB on peak as well. but its almost midnight, well into offpeak for me.


----------



## gaximodo (Feb 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> meh, i get 20GB on peak as well. but its almost midnight, well into offpeak for me.



Lucky you offpeak starts 4 am and ends 9am for me here...


----------



## NanaFreak (Feb 6, 2010)

haha mine goes from 2am - 8am (daylight savings time.. so 1am-7am right now...) and atleast i get unlimited offpeak! =D


----------



## Molotox (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey, I was wondering if you ever got that problem solved? I've just plugged in my older 9800GTX+ and I have the same issue. Shows 0% GPU Load at all time, under 3d mark and even running GPU Grid.

It doesn't feel to be heating much either?

Edit: 0% usage using both GPU-Z and EVGA Precision too!


----------



## Molotox (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry for both the double post and the thread necroing. When I googled the problem, this thread came in on top. Anyone having this problem would find this page easily.

I could solve the problem by using the older EVGA Precision 1.8.1 tool and overclock the core speed from 740mhz (stock for 9800gtx+) to 760mhz. As soon as I'd do this, all versions of GPU-Z tested (3.8 and 3.9) would pickup the GPU Load %.

Cheers


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2010)

yes i hear that just changing the clock speed magically enables the gpu load sensors. can anyone confirm ?


----------



## Molotox (Feb 23, 2010)

I know i went  when I noticed the behaviour. Maybe its only my system, but heh?

BEFORE, stock settings. Excuse the french on BOINC client. 






AFTER, just changed 740 core to 760 core in EVGA Precision.






I must precise I'm not using all latest version stuff, but thats a result of looking for a solution. I was all up to date and still having the problem. Nvidia drivers are 191.*, EVGA Precision is 1.8.1


----------



## NanaFreak (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow... just changing the clock speed by 1MHz made the sensors work... in fact, after just changing the clock speed and then reverting it back it will make the sensors start working...

thanks for the info, and i hope others will benefit from this!


----------



## Molotox (Feb 23, 2010)

NanaFreak said:


> Wow... just changing the clock speed by 1MHz made the sensors work... in fact, after just changing the clock speed and then reverting it back it will make the sensors start working...
> 
> thanks for the info, and i hope others will benefit from this!


----------

